# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Ammortamento aree e fabbricati in leasing

## Anna3334

Il decreto 223/2006 (ora modificato dal Dl 262/2006) ha reso indeducibile il costo relativo ai terreni che incorporano un fabbricato industriale, lo stesso vale per gli immobili presi in leasing relativamente alla quota capitale del canone, in pratica deduco il 70% del canone + gli interessi passivi inclusi, il rimanente 30% contabilmente come lo rilevo? E l'IVA? La norma ha effetto retroattivo, cioè per tutto il 2006 o a far data del decreto?
Mi chiedo ormai da mesi si può sconvolgere così il ns lavoro già tanto penalizzato dai continui adempimenti?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Bisogna distinguere il caso in cui la rata leasing &#232; gi&#224; scomposta tra le varie quote: quella relativa ai terreni e quella relativa ai fabbricati.  
Se cos&#236; &#232;, per effetto della risoluzione ministeriale 23/02/2004 n.19/E l'ammontare dei canoni di leasing per la sola parte che &#232; riferita alla quota capitale del terreno &#232; fiscalmente indeducibile. Quindi resta deducibile la quota ineteressi del canone di leasing riferita al terreno. Se il canone di leasing &#232; indistinto si pongono due problemi: 
a) distinguere nell'ambito della rata leasing, la quota capitale e la quota interessi per il godimento congiunto di terreni e fabbricati, utilizzando il tasso leasing o il metodo del rapporto costo/montante x 100; 
b) quantificare in via forfettizzata, per i terreni ad uso industriale, nella misura del 30%, della quota capitale indistinta, il valore del canone riferito ai terreni, da considerare indeducibile.  
A questo punto, posso adottare due possibili soluzioni contabili: 
1) distinguo la quota di canone in parte deducibile e parte indeducibile utlizzando due sottoconti; 
2) utilizzo un unico conto per i canini di leasing e in sede di dichiarazione apporto una variazione in aumento del reddito contabile.  
Per l'IVA sulla quota indeducibile dei canoni, personalmente opterei per l'indetraibilit&#224;, secondo la regola generale che un costo fiscalmente indeducibile non pu&#242; produrre un IVA detraibile.  
La decorrenza della norma &#232; dal periodo in corso alla data di pubblicazione del decreto, quindi per i cosidetti soggetti solari dal 2006.

----------


## Anna3334

Grazie per la risposta e per la celerita!
Mi rimane ancora un punto oscuro, cosa bisogna fare per l'IVA già contabilizzata e che ora è diventata indetraibile? Per la rettifica faccio uno storno e mi riporto l'eventuale saldo (credito/debito di periodo) oppure la rettifica va operata in sede di dichiarazione IVA?
Grazie per la disponibilità.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Sceglierei la rettifica per storno direttamente in contabilit&#224;.

----------


## Anna3334

E se dalla rettifica scaturisce un debito Iva per le liquidazioni già chiuse cosa si fa? Si riliquida e si versa con sanzioni e interessi? O verso solo la maggiore imposta che ne deriva dalla liquidazione?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Io verserei solo l'imposta, perch&#232; non posso essere sanzionato per una norma intervenuta successivamente e che io non potevo conoscere all'epoca dell'adempimento (non abbiamo mica le sfere di cristallo del mago Merlino )

----------


## michele2

qualcuno ha del materiale sulla nuova fiscalità degli immobili leasing lease back

----------

